# Urgent Identification of algae needed



## Raynor (8 Jul 2014)

Hi UKAPS

I have been trying to combat this algae for a month or so and recently it has gotten out of hand. Here are some photos of it.




Upon removing it off the rocks as well as the substrate, it appears to be jelly like. My shrimps do not feed off this and this algae has started to transform my scape into an algae growing nightmare.

Solutions to getting rid of the small white bugs would be appreciated as well

Anyone knows a solution to this?
Any help will be greatly appreciated =)


----------



## GHNelson (8 Jul 2014)

nostoc algae.....Blue green (cyanobacteria)
http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2011/agr/A125-8-2-2011-eng.pdf
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (8 Jul 2014)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Jul 2014)

Hi

I had this before and a simple way to get rid of it was to do a black out. You can search on google for more info.

All you have to do is do a water change 50% turn of co2 and light, wrap the tank with black bin bag. Use 2 or 3 layer as you don't want any light showing.
Leave it for 3 days but remember to not feed fish or have a peak. After that you can do another 50% water change and set back your co2 and light
That it! Work for me.
I only had it once thought.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Raynor (8 Jul 2014)

Thanks hogan53 for the quick identification. 

Thanks legytt for the advice however I'm growing a HC carpet that's probably 70% near completion. Hence would you recommend me some livestock that consume this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Jul 2014)

I had a full carpet of hc and it didn't melt through out the whole 3 days.


----------



## Raynor (9 Jul 2014)

Alright shall try it out! No fauna that's able to consume the algae? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Jul 2014)

Raynor said:


> Alright shall try it out! No fauna that's able to consume the algae?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> using Tapatalk


Nothing I know off.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Jul 2014)

i believe gobys will consume blue green algae.


----------



## Raynor (10 Jul 2014)

Any shrimp-safe fishes to recommend then? I'm keeping a planted iwagumi.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Jul 2014)

If it's BGA than you need to add more NO3.... first you can make a solution of (K)NO3 with water and spray it on the BGA (using syringe) this will often kill the BGA and fish or shrimp will eat it. But BGA is a deficiency of NO3


----------



## Raynor (16 Jul 2014)

Thank you very much Martin! I'll try dosing more KNO3 now. Shall monitor. 

How about cleaning the algae off iwagumi rocks? Any recommended methods other than toothbrushing them off?


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Jul 2014)

Raynor said:


> Thank you very much Martin! I'll try dosing more KNO3 now. Shall monitor.
> 
> How about cleaning the algae off iwagumi rocks? Any recommended methods other than toothbrushing them off?


Spot treat with Excel...but watch out not to hit the plants as they can suffer from this.
With any spot treatment you should stop your pump(s) for a few minutes to get the best result.


----------

